# How much carbs before gym?



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, Im doing a cycle of testaviron.

Im just wondering how much carbs etc Im looking at consuming before the gym.

At the moment I start with Ready Brek and then have a meal of meatballs and rice about half hr before the gym. This gives me (according to the packaging) 120g carbs, 22g fat and 40g protien.

Is that OK?

I then come straight home for the protien drink and a tin of mackrel within the 1st hour.

Is that all good so far?

Thanks


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

umm is this your diet ? can you post up your whole diet .. what you eat in a day for example meal by meal.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

jackrmee said:


> OK, Im doing a cycle of testaviron.
> 
> Im just wondering how much carbs etc Im looking at consuming before the gym.
> 
> ...


try and avoid food like this mate,if its processed.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok a typical day.

8am Ready Brek, Orange juice.

11am Banana.

12pm Microwave rice with meatballs/chilli con carne.

2pm Protien drink, Tin mackrel, Banana.

3pm Apple.

4pm Chicken, egg & salad sandwich.

6pm Beans, toast, peanut butter, fish fingers and 4 scrambled eggs.

9pm Bowl of cornflakes

I also drink around 3 litres of water minimum throughout the day.

I will change the rice/meatballs for a tuna Jacket spud or a pasta n sauce pack some days.

I understand these arent perfect foods but they are the best I can do at the moment.

I live on my own and have to cope with a microwave only (no cooker) and very limited funds


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok so there is probably a bit too much fat in there...How many grams of fat per day is ok?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd be more concerned about the huge lack of protein in your diet mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry mate but that diet is sh1te, no cooker or not, do some looking around in the diet section

You have no significant protein from 6pm one day till 12pm next day, wtf is that about??

How do you expect to gain significantly if you can't take on the fuel??


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Sorry mate but that diet is sh1te, no cooker or not, do some looking around in the diet section
> 
> You have no significant protein from 6pm one day till 12pm next day, wtf is that about??
> 
> How do you expect to gain significantly if you can't take on the fuel??


Ok thanks, I'd like to stress that I am new to all this and have never had any DECENT advice from the people I know. I was under the impression that I need carbs, carbs, carbs for energy to train and then protien afterwards. I'll have a look in the diet section now...

Thanks


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, what if I add a whey protein shake or 4 egg whites at 8am with breakfast, 4 egg whites with my sandwich at 4pm, and a casein drink at night.

I will also have a pint of low fat milk with every meal and 200g bag of peanuts per day (although there seems to be crazy amounts of fat in them).

Is that getting better?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

8am 5 large scrambled eggs with wholemeal toast or bread

11am Protein shake mixed with 80g oats, olive oil if wanting extra cals

2pm 180g cooked chicken fillet, 100g brocolli, splash olive oil over if wanting extra calories

5pm 250g Quark, 20g protein powder, 100g berries, 60g mixed nuts, all mixed together, tastes great

8pm 200g steak, veg of choice

10ish Protein powder and 25g peanut butter.

Although I don't know your weight/experience so quants may vary.

All can be done in a microwave, although the steak and chicken won't be too nice, better

with a george foreman grill, costs peanuts


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks tel....but I forgot to mention, Im also SKINT haha....not much hope for me is there 

I am 5'7 and 12 stone soakin wet.

I may have to sacrifice the steaks but I can chuck some broccoli and chicken breasts (only the frozen kind) in my hotpot and I also have a george foreman.

Thanks again, I'll get on the case for some of that stuff.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

ps. what the heck is quark? Is it like cottage cheese? And why is that so good?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Right Ive just bought that quark stuff. 250g pot. Theres no way I can eat that all in one go!!??


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm on a budget to but you should still get the food down ya, chunky chicken from Tesco is cheapish, loads of broccoli n' veg, brown rice, tinned tuna, mackerel/sardines in tom sauce, eggs anyway you want aren't expensive, lean mince makes meat balls, burgers....the list goes on just look round..........i do like the sound of a big steak though<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> :cool2: </v:shapetype> soon.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just laziness


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, Thanks for your help guys. Its been almost 2 months and I have finally sorted my diet out.

I think you will agree it is a lot better. Please let me know if you think I should add/cut out anything.

Firstly, Im 5'7. 13st5. I train every day and play football and cycle for cardio 4 days a week.

Heres my daily intake:

8am: Ready Brek, Orange juice, Milky coffee (1sugar), banana, Muller light.

Kcal-355

Protein-32g

Carbs-93g(of sugar 57g)

Fat-6g(of saturate 2g)

11am: Wholemeal tuna & mayo and onion sandwich, salad, carrot.

Kcal-377

Protein-35g

Carbs-46g(of sugar 9g)

Fat-6g(of saturate 3g)

2pm: Jacket Potato with Tuna & Onion, Salad, carrot, quark 50g, egg.

Kcal-541

Protein-46g

Carbs-77g(of sugar 12g)

Fat-6g(of saturate 2g)

3pm: Milky coffee,banana.

***WORK OUT***

4pm PWO: Protein drink, 25g peanuts, apple.

Kcal-651

Protein-61g

Carbs-73g(of sugar 51g)

Fat-18g(of saturate 3g)

7pm: 100g Chicken breast, 100g broccoli, 100g green beans, carrot x2, humous 25g.

Kcal-346

Protein-56g

Carbs-20g(of sugar 9g)

Fat-12g(of saturate 2g)

10pm: Grapes x10, 100g chicken.

Kcal-239

Protein-27g

Carbs-9g(of sugar 8g)

Fat-10g(of saturate 3g)

OVERALL DAILY AMOUNTS APPROX:

Kcal-2509

Protein-255g

Carbs-320g(of sugar 145g)

Fat-57g(of saturate 16g)

I think I read somewhere on the Stickys that I should be taking in 40% Protein, 40% Carbs and 20% Fat.

Im not quite sure how to work it out but it looks like I need to cut slightly down on carbs and up my fat a little.

Does that sound about right to you guys?


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

I must point out that the 13st5 isnt much muscle. I have put on a stone in these 2mnths but still have a belly. However I can see my arms and shoulders improving a bit.


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

jackrmee said:


> OK, Im doing a cycle of testaviron.
> 
> Im just wondering how much carbs etc Im looking at consuming before the gym.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

I know, I know...thanks for your reply but I started this thread 2 months ago, before I knew anything about training.

I updated it last night with the diet I have finally got into my routine. Any shape on it?


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Diet allot better than before so well done for that, but still too much sugar in it

work to keep your protein and carbs about the same aswell

300g carb 300g protein 100g fats (good ones) is easy to work with.

Replace ready break with plain oats, much better for you and

costs about a third of the price of readybrek, ditch the muller

light to, get a protein shake in first thing in the morning, look at

places like myprotein for bulk whey, you can also for a change

alternate the whey for 4-5 eggs.

Lose the peanuts after your workout, fats slow protein absorption

so you dont want them with your post workout shakes, move them

to bed time to help keep protein slowly releasing while your sleep,

you can also just eat a pot off cottage cheese before bed a 300g tub

gives you 42g of protein and costs just 55p at tesco.

Also get some fishoils in there about 9-12g a day from ether caps or

a mix of caps and oily fish mackerel salmon etc.


----------



## jackrmee (Apr 15, 2010)

dsldude said:


> Diet allot better than before so well done for that, but still too much sugar in it
> 
> work to keep your protein and carbs about the same aswell
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate. Ye I thought the sugar was a bit high. Most of it comes from fruit though and I cant cut that out.

I'll change the nuts to the night, thanks for that.

I dont even like yoghurts much, just put it in cz they're cheap enough and I thought they were really good 4 u. I'll ditch them totally then.

Dont know if I will be able to eat a whole pot of cheese in one go though.

Well I shall give it a go . Thanks mate


----------

